# Buying an Apple MAC from the US - problems?



## onekeano (17 Jan 2006)

Thinking of buying a Powerbook G4 in the US, just wondering what the likely pitfalls are?

Roy


----------



## Eurofan (18 Jan 2006)

onekeano said:
			
		

> Thinking of buying a Powerbook G4 in the US, just wondering what the likely pitfalls are?
> 
> Roy



None that i can think of other than it being a damn site cheaper than here.

We bought an ibook in New York a few months ago with no problems whatsoever. Ended up a convert myself and am typing this on a G5 imac!


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2006)

You might want to check if whatever warranty applies extends to the _EU_. I would guess not.


----------



## Capaill (18 Jan 2006)

Also note the keyboard layout will probably be different to what you are used to here in Ireland. 

C


----------



## DaveD (18 Jan 2006)

If I remember correctly the warranty on Apple laptops is worldwide, its just desktop machines that are region specific. Its expected that laptops will wander around the world so the warranty has to also. A quick call to Apple on 1800 88 20 29 will provide a definite answer though.

Don't think the keyboard layout is any different either, mine was bought in Europe and has dollar and Euro symbol keys etc .

Of course if you bring it back to Ireland you'll have to declare it to those nice customs men and VAT and Duty on it!


----------



## machalla (18 Jan 2006)

I'm not sure if its relevant or not but theres a new range of mac laptops coming out next month which are significantly faster than current offerings.  Check out apple.ie for more info.  I think they advertise them as being 4-5 times faster than the powerbook?

They are also intel processors so there is the possibility of putting more than just mac osx on them (but thats for the techies among you).

They are also expensive but if you can get them from the states it might be worth your while.


----------



## Dylan (18 Jan 2006)

Onekeano, you should certainly wait for the new processor that machalla mentioned. The difference in performance will be particularly noticeable in the machine you're looking at, the Powerbook. Next month's one will be several times faster than the one in stores now. One other thing – if you're buying it in the US, be sure to pick up a European PowerBook charger. Otherwise you'll have to lug an extra adaptor around everywhere you go.


----------



## c1aro (18 Jan 2006)

I know its Macs we're talking about, but one problem I encountered with Sony VAIO products:

I have a European VAIO laptop and bought a Sony Visual Camera (webcam) at the Sony Centre in SFrancisco over the Xmas.  Was assured it would work on the European laptop.  No such luck.  The drivers don't work on the European model.

So just be sure, from an accessory point of view, that your US Mac will be capable of having European accessories attached.


----------



## onekeano (18 Jan 2006)

Folks, thanks a million for all the feedback - would have been lost without it. And especially thanks for letting me know about the new product next month - think I will wait for that. Much appreciated all the responses.

Roy


----------



## extopia (18 Jan 2006)

I can confirm that Apple warranties are indeed worldwide, or at least have been to date - whether you buy a laptop, desktop, iPod or any accessories.

Don't worry about the power supply - like most machines these days it will be variable voltage and all you need is a plug adaptor which you can pick up in Peat's or the airport for a few euro.

c1aro, not a windows expert but I can't think of any good reason why that webcam won't work with your european laptop. I'm sure someone else can help.

Just beware that the new Intel macs may have problems running older Mac software, (slow), although as a new user this may not be an issue for you.


----------



## DeliaQuad (19 Jan 2006)

I brought a G4 ibook from the States. The included power supply cord is rated 100-240v, and more importantly 50-60 Hz, so you can plug it in in Ireland and the States. The plug shape is different though; do as I did, buy a plug in Ireland, cut the US one off, and its a simple DIY switch.

-DeliaQuad


----------



## lynchtp (20 Jan 2006)

Of course the specific coding of applications for mac's processors means  even on the newer, faster machines it still fails to bring any performance advantage to already exisiting applications, and with reports from the likes of Adobe saying they will not have a new mac version ready for least a year, theres not much hope for other software companies.  So maybe waiting is not such a great idea.


----------



## blacknight (20 Jan 2006)

You may get caught for VAT / import duty.
You may also find that Apple Ireland will not support it if something breaks.


----------



## MonsieurBond (20 Jan 2006)

blacknight said:
			
		

> You may get caught for VAT / import duty.
> You may also find that Apple Ireland will not support it if something breaks.



There was a scaremongering article in last Sunday's Business Post - can't seem to find it online - giving a number of reasons not to buy from the US. I would say the article was motivated by protecting the interests of Irish suppliers. 

Some interesting reasons given:


Potential problem with support e.g with Apple iPods or Macs
Warranty (e.g. on digital cameras) not typically honoured outside the country of purchase
This is a new one to me - supposedly, if the device does not come with a 110 - 240V universal power supply / transformer, if you have to buy an external transformer, this can over time make the device less reliable than if it natively supports 240V. Sounds suspect to me, but perhaps someone out there knows better?


----------



## blacknight (20 Jan 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> There was a scaremongering article in last Sunday's Business Post - can't seem to find it online - giving a number of reasons not to buy from the US. I would say the article was motivated by protecting the interests of Irish suppliers.


That would be a first! The editor isn't exactly pro-Irish business



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Some interesting reasons given:
> Potential problem with support e.g with Apple iPods or Macs
> Warranty (e.g. on digital cameras) not typically honoured outside the country of purchase


Both of those are true (to a point).
I've got technical support on imported equipment in the past, but it's not something you can always manage.



			
				MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> This is a new one to me - supposedly, if the device does not come with a 110 - 240V universal power supply / transformer, if you have to buy an external transformer, this can over time make the device less reliable than if it natively supports 240V. Sounds suspect to me, but perhaps someone out there knows better?


It makes sense to a point. A 110 - 220 transformer will heat up quite a bit. If you don't have proper cooling things tend to break ..


----------



## DeliaQuad (20 Jan 2006)

You do NOT need any transformer for an apple ipod, ibook, or powerbook. Apple items bought in the States will work fine here. The only difference is the shape of the plugs- either use a cheap plug adapter (as mentioned by someone earlier), or change the plug yourself.

I walked into the Apple store in SoHo last August; straight off the plane, and with some luggage. The Apple salesman gave me a knowing look, and asked if I was an "Apple round-tripper". Appartently they have a load of Europeans who make the NY trip primarily to stock up on cheaper Apples. Lots of Italians in the store when I was there.

-DeliaQuad


----------



## Eurofan (20 Jan 2006)

DeliaQuad said:
			
		

> You do NOT need any transformer for an apple ipod, ibook, or powerbook. Apple items bought in the States will work fine here. The only difference is the shape of the plugs- either use a cheap plug adapter



Yup i can confirm this, have been using an ibook purchased in the US like this for some months now with no problems.


----------



## extopia (21 Jan 2006)

Yeah, the SoHo store is fabulous. And so are the prices - and the exchange rate!


----------



## Reilly (21 Jan 2006)

Great info.anyone got a online site for the SoHo shop or similar,also any feedback apppreciated on how better they are over PC's as I'm thinking of getting one..


----------



## extopia (22 Jan 2006)

Apple Store SoHo. 

Got [broken link removed]? Enter "103 Prince Street New York, NY 10012" into the "Fly to" field.

Prices are the same as the , plus NYC sales tax which is, I believe, 8.375%.


----------



## Reilly (22 Jan 2006)

Thanks Extopia......


----------



## selfbuilder (9 May 2007)

I am hoping to buy a Macbook when I am in the US in September.  Just wondering if there is any difference in the keyboard or software of the US Macbook and the Irish Macbook.  There's a price difference of €400-500!  Thanks for any help.


----------



## GeneralZod (9 May 2007)

Macbooks from the US are identical. I've got one.  It was from a batch of US laptops that were redeployed to Europe for sale to meet European demand. I bought it through the Irish Apple store. I know it came from US stocks because Apple support noted it when looking up the serial number. I got support on it after they realised it was shipped from China to the US originally, it wasn't in their normal database of serial numbers.

The support people didn't care where I bought it.


----------



## selfbuilder (9 May 2007)

Thanks for the reply I guess its €400 in my pocket when I buy one in the US instead of Ireland.


----------



## cianmd54 (10 May 2007)

*Re: Buying an Apple*

Thinking of buying an Apple MacBook Pro in US in a few weeks? Have a 2 yr old Sony Viao at present. How do people feel PC compares with Mac...know this is a broad question so I expect varied answers!! Am undecided now, so am hoping for inspiration!!!


----------



## Con (12 May 2007)

You'll never go back! And even if you did want to, you can run windows on it now. It's a no-brainer. I bought my first Mac in the states last easter and I have to say that I am still impressed with it. The only problem I have is that I have a Dell at work and I get mixed up with the functions sometimes.


----------

